# What is the best "starter" all-purpose trolling spread?



## Daydreamin

Newbie here looking to get into the trolling scene. I know enough that I don't want too many lines out to start with as I learn how to handle the tackle, placement and trolling speeds, boat etc., but figure there is probably a good utility spread that I should be using. So probably 4-5 lines...could run a teaser or dredge but not sure if that is a good idea till I get some experience?

I need to know lures and leader materials, lengths and positions to set the spread. My boat has 15' outriggers and a single manual downrigger with 10lb ball. My reels are TLD 25's (till i get some "spare" cash...like that will happen :crying).


----------



## bluffman2

take away any of these to make the spread you want....ill post up lenght and lures that we run in a few..

btw i stole this from a buddy


----------



## bluffman2

STBD short rigger gets a pink white seawitch with pin rigged ballyhoo, PORT short rigger gets a blue white seawitch with another pin rigged ballyhoo.


Port Flat, gets a red white cedar plug just outside the prop wash

On the Starboard Flat,Blue and White seawitch/ballyhoo

NOW, the long riggers get creative. Blue and white chugger on the port, and a Rainbow or Blue White Spreader Bar with chase bait on the STBD

it will take a while but with testing what gets knockdowns and hook ups you figure out whats best working for you....


----------



## atlantacapt

I'd do it completely in reverse. Chuggers on the short flats, islanders on the riggers, maybe a naked ballyhoo on a rigger, etc. 

Throw a couple of teasers in the mix and you are all set.

MAYBE a cedar plug way out back down center


----------



## bluffman2

atlantacapt.....where you run your teasers?????just off your 1st wake or how??

you thrown a bird out there any??


----------



## gator7_5

No way you shuld run 7 lines when you are just getting started.

Throw a teaser in the first wave. I like at least one real big artificial onone short flat (big orange and blacksofthead maybe) and a Yozuri bonita opposite a wave closer.

balyyoo combos or small lures (Ahi P maybe) on the outriggers and a bird plug combo or jet head on the shotgun. 

Starting out, 5 lines will be plenty to keep up with. Just my .02


----------



## bluffman2

gator thats why i said "take away any of these you want" to make your spread.....the photo was illistrational only....i couldnt remove the lines or i would have....i agree 4 or 5 is max i would start out with......you running daisey chains??


----------



## gator7_5

> *bluffman2 (6/26/2008)*gator thats why i said "take away any of these you want" to make your spread.....the photo was illistrational only....i couldnt remove the lines or i would have....i agree 4 or 5 is max i would start out with......you running daisey chains??


no. Iprefer monster loud obnoxious teasers. I'm by no means an expert, though.


----------



## bluffman2

cool...thanks..


----------



## Daydreamin

Inotice in the diagram you show baits at both corners running approximately the same distance from the boat but all other baits are staggered. Is that intentional?

The general formation is an inverted V pattern with a long line down (or two) down the center. So for a start I would try one outrigger bait per side and one on each corner and possibly one way back cedar plug down the middle. So that's 5 lines out. Should I run a staggered pattern for those 4? 

So one vote for chuggers on the outriggers and one for ilander (or similar). Both of those are essentially a surface baits.Do you think I shouldput one of those 4 down deeper with a trolling weight? Or is that just more trouble than it is worth?


----------



## onoahi

I'd add a cedar plug in the shotgun. If you have outriggers then use them.Seven linesstarting out is going to make for tons of work for you, you better have lots of help that knows what's up.

Go to a reputable tackle store and ask this question. Swallow your pride right now and you will move ahead much quicker.


----------



## atlantacapt

I used to run a daisy chain teaser off either the port or starboard stern cleat. Have then riding right in the clean area well in front of the first wave. I put a big chugger pretty close behind it. I now have a teaser reel and so run my teasers out through the first rigger eyes...but this is a bit more advanced...

Use nylon rope attached to 5-10 feet of mono and then the daisy chain. works great.


----------



## mpmorr

I have been looking for a thread that was really informative. Hal had a really informative description of the entire process. I think Woody added some as well and few others. I saved it but I cannot remember what I did with it. I think it is on my box at home. I will look for it later or you can search for it. Good luck.


----------



## Daydreamin

> *onoahi (6/26/2008)*
> 
> Go to a reputable tackle store and ask this question. Swallow your pride right now and you will move ahead much quicker.


Yep I will definately do that. So the article from SWS says stagger the spread (including the corners). Seems like I would run low drag baits off the riggers and heavier baits off the corners and a cedar plug on the shotgun.

If I use a teaser like a daisy chain, do I set that first corner bait just behind the daisy chain and then the opposite corner bait staggered from the first one? Or do you guys think its better to set the corner opposite the teaser up close and then the other corner further back? And now I wonder if running a daisy chain or teaser is even a good idea for now till I get some experience...just another line to clear when we get a knock down!


----------



## Xanadu

> *Daydreamin (6/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *onoahi (6/26/2008)*
> 
> Go to a reputable tackle store and ask this question. Swallow your pride right now and you will move ahead much quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I will definately do that. So the article from SWS says stagger the spread (including the corners). Seems like I would run low drag baits off the riggers and heavier baits off the corners and a cedar plug on the shotgun.
> 
> If I use a teaser like a daisy chain, do I set that first corner bait just behind the daisy chain and then the opposite corner bait staggered from the first one? Or do you guys think its better to set the corner opposite the teaser up close and then the other corner further back? And now I wonder if running a daisy chain or teaser is even a good idea for now till I get some experience...just another line to clear when we get a knock down!
Click to expand...



That would depend on where you're running the chain from.



Here's what we do:

Fender teaser below the first wave from a stern cleat - about as tight to the boat as you can get it.

Bowling pin teaser set just after the first wave from a stern cleat.

Largest most active lure runs on the first wave. It takes a special type of lure to run right here and some trial and error. on a smaller boat, you may just be stuck running it on the low face of the second wave.

Large plunger style on the long corner - low face of 2nd wave

Squid chains from bridge teaser on short riggers run at 3rd and 4th wave - one per side.

We follow the chains with a rigger lure of some sort following close behind the squid chain.

Always run a shotgun lure way back - wave 5 or further. Jetted lures like an ahi pussy, islander, super pro jet are great. Something that doesn't do much moer than splash that's easy to eat.

Sometimes we run a 2nd center line between the two bridge teasers.

Start with the largest and most active lure closest to the boat.


----------



## Buzzbait

What type boat are we talking here? If we are talking a small center console with a single or twins and TLD 25's, I would go with a five rod spread and pull all islanders or islanders and go naked on the riggers. Around 7 knots. I promise you will get bit.


----------



## Daydreamin

Fishing a 29' cc with twin f250's. Probably more important is that I would have only 1 or 2 person crew who would be new to all this as well. So mystrategy is to learn the basics and get comfortable setting a small spread 4-5 lines and mabe a daisy chain or single teaser or possibly a small dredge like the strip teaser dredge. I want to learn the basic setup for a good "utility all-purpose spread" meaning not targeting any one species. 

I read posts that people are trolling for wahoo or tuna or billfish...I was hoping to set something that might draw strikes from any of those without narrowing down to just one type.

I have already learned that wahoo slash and aren't leader shy (so baits with wire or cable?). Tuna have great eye sight and are boat shy (cedar plug way back, probably shotgun with heavy floro leader). Dolphin and billfish are going to hit similar rigs (i assume heavy mono?).

So questions I still have are about the leaders. Mono? Wire/cable? Are wahoo short strikers not likely to take a rig on heavy mono or shoudl I rig everything with wire/cable except the cedar plug on the shotgun line?


----------



## Daydreamin

> *Buzzbait (6/26/2008)*What type boat are we talking here? If we are talking a small center console with a single or twins and TLD 25's, I would go with a five rod spread and pull all islanders or islanders and go naked on the riggers. Around 7 knots. I promise you will get bit.


Thanks BB

I like this advice! Keep it simple stupid (which might actually work for me!). So how should I rig them?


----------



## Daydreamin

> Xanadu
> 
> Start with the largest and most active lure closest to the boat.


Is this the same principle as a daisy chain with one trailing bait? Draw the fish in as close to the boat as possible so when they drop away they have a lot of stragglers to pick off?


----------



## LATERALINE

Start with a Large Hardtail in the center long.

Live cigs on the sides

And a medium hardtail on the downrigger

oh ya over some stucture in 350 - 400ft or less of water!


----------



## Daydreamin

> *GOTCHA TOO (6/26/2008)*Start with a Large Hardtail in the center long.
> 
> Live cigs on the sides
> 
> And a medium hardtail on the downrigger
> 
> oh ya over some stucture in 350 - 400ft or less of water!




GT...that sounds like a kingfish spread. Interesting twist from what everyone else seems to be saying. Other than the downrigger would you add weights to any of those? Do you try to stagger them in the same inverted V?


----------



## Buzzbait

> *Daydreamin (6/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Buzzbait (6/26/2008)*What type boat are we talking here? If we are talking a small center console with a single or twins and TLD 25's, I would go with a five rod spread and pull all islanders or islanders and go naked on the riggers. Around 7 knots. I promise you will get bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BB
> 
> I like this advice! Keep it simple stupid (which might actually work for me!). So how should I rig them?
Click to expand...

I "pin" rig my ballyhoo and usually use springs. Others probably get fancier but this is a simple easy rig and the baits run true. I use all mono (2-300 lb)and no wire. Yes, you may get a rare cut-off if you get into a hot big wahoo bite but I have also caught many 60-70lb hooters on this rig. I am personally willing to take the chance because I am not out targeting wahoo anyway. Go by Outcast and have them rig 1 or 2 and take it from there.


----------

